# York/Lancaster PA  players welcome



## DrSkull (Aug 28, 2002)

We have an active group with a sort of rotating DM system.  Currently playing a Viking-based D&D campaign, full of heroic boasting, sacking of towns and Giant Trollish Cows.

We play every other Sunday 4-10, usually in York County, but occasionally travel to Lancaster to accommodate our Lancastrian members.  Most of us are in our 30's, but there have been some as young as 18 and some of us are starting to shade over toward the 40's.

We have a group of between 6 and 10 people, but people seem to cycle in and out due to job changes, moves and so forth.  So anyone is welcome to join us as a player.  We also let people have a hand at DM'ing when the mood strikes them, as long as they don't mind playing in our sandbox by our rules.


----------



## Kypp durron (Nov 19, 2002)

hey,

I live in lancaster county a friend and i r looking to start playing again every other weekend. we both live in lancaster. we play all different styles of RPGs. contact me thru emails if u would like us to join in ur group.


----------

